# Boat questions



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

So I'm thinking about a new boat. It probably wont be for a while but I want to start looking. I am thinking I want at least a 1648 with a 20 " transom. I will be using it for duck hunting AND fishing trips. I will likely have to find two seperate motors for each use. I would like welded, but have been looking at some boats and the welded don't look like they would buy me much more for the price other than stability for breaking ice. I also think I want a modified V-hull instead of flat bottom. With the duel use I think it would serve my purpose better.

What are your experiences with boats? V-Hul vs. Flat bottom, Length, transom height, welded v.s rivieted and anything else you can think of. When it gets closer or I find a boat I'll bug you all again about motors for fishing and marshes.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Personally I like the square nose, flat bottom Jons. Right now I am running a 16x48 rivited flat Jon with a 16" transom, I use it primarily for duckhunting. I run a 27 HP Mudbuddy in the fall for hunting and I switch over in the summer to a 10 HP Honda for fishing. The flats, modified V's, welded and rivited boats all have their good points and bad. A welded boat will take more abuse than a rivited boat but you add weight and it's easier to get stuck in shallow water. If you are mostly using the boat for fishing I would say get a welded modified V for stability and the ability to handle big waves (20" transom). If you are mostly using it for duck hunting I would say a rivited flat bottom, square nose or modified V will work (16" transom). As far as transom height you need to consider the additional cost for a mudmotor, going from a 15" or 16" transom to a 20" increases the price of the mudmotor by a few hundred dollars. Also, *DON"T* buy anything smaller than a 16' boat or you will be looking for another in a year or two. 16x48 is a good size and will accomodate 3 guys and gear. Hope this helps


----------

